# Silver ChronomÃ¨tre Lip



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I've just acquired a silver cased "ChronomÃ¨tre Lip" - which means it's French, naturellement.

















The caseback is engraved with a monogram, GM or MG. I also got a nice silver Albert to go with it.

















It's quite a nice size, and I do like the inner 24-h dial (except they could have left 18 out as it tends to dominate the seconds dial) The long, slender gold coloured hands rather appeal to me as well.

















(A suivre...)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

(Suite)

Now before you jump to tell me so, I am aware that this is not a COSC movement - Lip registered the name long before COSC existed, and anyway it's French, so the time gradations will mean things like "petit dÃ©jeuner - cafÃ© - biÃ¨re - dÃ©jeuner - digestif" &c.









As far as I can tell it's a pretty standard 19-ligne, 15-jewel job, ticking nicely and keeping time well so far. Anyway, if it looks nice and keeps reasonable time I'm OK with it.

















French silver is notoriously difficult to date, as it doesn't have date letters! It has the "crab" guarantee mark for silver produced outside Paris, the maker's mark is LF, in a diamond cartouche with some sort of sword in the middle (Lipmann FrÃ¨res?). It has a case number of 441117, though I have no idea how you reference that! My guess as to period would be 1920s, but that's a blind guess.

















So there you have it, my first pocket watch. :buba:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

And what a beauty it is. Enjoy.

:yes:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice indeed - looks in great condition.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice, think thats the first LIP pocketwatch ive seen , i know silverhawk has some wristwatches (he probably has most of the LIP electrics in the western world tbh)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A very nice first piece, Avo...will look nice on your waistcoat! :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments, chaps. I don't actually possess a waistcoat, Roger, but it looks good on a nice linen jacket! :buba:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What a super watch. A toute alors!

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

First outing for the watch yesterday. I felt the silver chain might be a bit OTT for a work jacket, but I found some leather "Albert" straps and picked up a black and a brown one.










It takes a bit of getting used to having the time elsewhere than on your wrist, but I got the hang of it eventually. Pocket watches seem to be making a comeback, though still a real rarity, so it's interesting to see people's reactions when you consult one! I don't see it becoming a regular wearer, but the odd sunny "pocket watch Friday" seems like a nice idea! :buba:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yup, get the odd look; but they are just jealous mate :lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I am quite used to the idea of colleagues and pupils thinking I'm completely bonkers!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Bonkers only way to be nice watch like the 24 dial

bowie


----------

